# storing reasy used AQUA SOIL



## Mark Evans (28 Sep 2008)

ok after speaking with dave spencer yesterday at the green machine ive decided to re use the as that i have. its only a few months old as is perfectly good. my question is after emptying the tank of water fish and plants im going to have a "dry tank" so to speak. while i rescape. will the damp AS fester? how long would i have before things start to get smelly? bare in mind i want to arrange the stones over a period of 2 weeks or so, so i can analyse


----------



## zig (28 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> ok after speaking with dave spencer yesterday at the green machine ive decided to re use the as that i have. its only a few months old as is perfectly good. my question is after emptying the tank of water fish and plants im going to have a "dry tank" so to speak. while i rescape. will the damp AS fester? how long would i have before things start to get smelly? bare in mind i want to arrange the stones over a period of 2 weeks or so, so i can analyse



IME it takes about two weeks for Aquasoil to dry out fully once a tank has been emptied of water, never experienced "smelly"


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Sep 2008)

so it will dry then? cool. ive just saved (dave spencer saved me  ) a fortune then. there 6 bags of the stuff in the tank at the mo. with another 2 to go in.

thanks zig


----------



## zig (28 Sep 2008)

It will definitely dry out, it might take a bit longer though with a large amount. I'm basing the 2 weeks drying period on drying 2x9l bags in a 100l tank, I have done it several times at this stage in the same tank, normally 2 weeks is about right for my tank.


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Sep 2008)

Mine took an eternity to dry out. I just kept turning it over as the top layer dried. There wasn`t any festering, just that nice, earthy smell Amazonia gives.

Dave.


----------

